# How often do you see pigeons roosting in trees?



## TitanicWreck

It never occoured to me until recently that I seldom if ever see feral pigeons in trees- they seem to prefer building ledges, or the beams under bridges, so i was shocked this week to find a tree where every branch packed with pigeons, standing side by side. Are pigeons known to nest in trees? For some reason, Boston's pigeons don't usully rest on tree branches... assume they would prefer a less accessable area, like under a bridge...


----------



## kittypaws

I've seen ferals in trees but they are usually just sitting there, waiting for food or maybe contemplating!! - they don't roost in trees, they like ledges as you say. In the UK, we have Woodpigeons which roost in trees but the ferals definately don't - it's in their ancestry as they are descended from Rock Doves ( some of which are still around in Scotland) and these nest and roost in rock crevasses, ledges and overhangs. The lure of nesting or roosting on a building is inbred. 

Tania


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Pigeons in trees*

Here in Cologne I see pigeons sitting in trees at the main plazas where they tend to congregate.

Specific example:

At Zuelpicherplatz, there is a two-lane street used by both cars and streetcars or trams, which intersects with a street having two streetcar tracks with two car lanes on each side. The streetcars are powered by overhead electrical lines. The pigeons sit in three large trees next to a tall church, facing several directions. They sit on ledges and rooflnes of four and five-story apartment buildings of baroque and rococo and art noveau (Jugenstil) and art deco and Bauhaus ornamental design, looking towards the three large trees. They sit on thick streetcar power lines (thick as a cigar), and supporting cables running to concrete pylons. Some of the ground floor establishments are small bakeries, quick food places, supplying the occasional crumb or piece of pizza or Turkish pita bread. It is a place of much traffic, vehicular and pedestrian. Students frequent a nearby university, and a number of streets converge on the church. It is a focal point for pigeon activity. The trees provide some shelter from the wind and rain, and summer foliage some defense against raptors. The narrow streets, the many tree limbs, and the multiple streetcar powerlines make it difficult for a high-flying raptor to dive onto a pigeon, and a low-flying raptor is easy to evade. 

Two or three hundred yards away the same set-up is repeated, with some variations, with a church or a medieval city-gate tower the focus of the square or plaza or Platz. 

The branches they usually choose to sit on (since they have a choice) are seldom less than two inches or five centimeters thick, and often six inches (fifteen centimeters) or more in thickness. Then the branches are more like flat or slightly curved ledges for setting on, than they are like round sticks which need to be grasped. They usually insist on a wingspan distance between themselves for take-off. Dominant birds might insist on a private (about two-and-a-half feet long) horizontal section of branch projecting from a vertical or rising support branch. Branches the thickness of a cigar usually are obstructed by foliage in summer, and the pigeons do not seem to use them in winter, probably out of habit. These observations are from this past summer and fall (of 2005) and winter.


----------



## re92346mos

I have never seen a pigeon in a tree either.


----------



## Lovebirds

Well you should all come to my house one day when the new babies are out and something scares them,,,,,,,,you'll see LOTS of birds sitting in trees!!! LOL
Some all day and night.


----------



## andinla

*I have never seen a pigeon*

in a tree.

Andi


----------



## Garye

I have seen pigeons in trees - across from a mall. They seem to like to use them for observation - for looking for food being dropped. They usually don't stay there long and after a while go to the store roofs. But yeah, once in a while you'll see pigeons here in trees.

The flock I visit every day doesn't do trees. Probably because they sense there are predators in them. Plus the parking lot lights are higher than some trees and they can see more clearly from them.


----------



## Feefo

When I used to feed the park pigeons in daylight they would wait for me in a tree. 

Cynthia


----------



## TitanicWreck

cyro51 said:


> When I used to feed the park pigeons in daylight they would wait for me in a tree.
> 
> Cynthia




What a great picture!
I have noticed local pigeons tend to have favorite lounging areas- such as one particular building ledge, and a particular corner in the park, and one particular tree.Creatures of habit and routine methinks.
Sometimes they stand atop the power lines....
It seems when the sparrows appear, the pigeons leave- The pigeons clearly dislike them...
In Harvard Square, there is an outside cafe that is dotted by a few trees- once i was having lunch there, and a pigeon sitting on a branch above pooped on my head...Well,I didnt hold a grudge, but i sure as hell moved my chair!


----------



## mr squeaks

Can't resist:

Did you ever hear why Elephants* paint their toenails red?
Answer: to hide in Cherry trees!

Ever see an Elephant in a Cherry tree? No? Works, doesn't it!  

* for the forum, just substitute "pigeons!" ROFL


----------



## Whitefeather

Great picture Cynthia.

Last year I got a shot of these two. The lower pigeon seems to have found himself in a precarious situation when he ventured out to the end of a very thin & naked limb. 

You can almost see the pij above him shaking his head & wondering, "What is that guy doing?"  

Cindy


----------



## kittypaws

TitanicWreck said:


> In Harvard Square, there is an outside cafe that is dotted by a few trees- once i was having lunch there, and a pigeon sitting on a branch above pooped on my head...Well,I didnt hold a grudge, but i sure as hell moved my chair!


A pigeon pooping on your head is supposed to be lucky!!!!


----------



## TitanicWreck

kittypaws said:


> A pigeon pooping on your head is supposed to be lucky!!!!




i Hope so!
Remember a couple years back singer Cyndi lauper was giving a concert, and during a high note, a pigeon flew by and pooped in her mouth? Well, she said though her mother said it was good luck, it didn't taste that great...


----------



## Lin Hansen

Hi all,

By me, most pigeons seem to hang out on rooftops or perch on utility pole wires...really never see them in trees in residential areas.

The only place I have noticed them in trees is at the open-air mall in our town. There are many eating establishments thoroughout the complex with outdoor eating areas and benches that people use when the weather is nice. Small to medium trees are scattered throughout these areas and I've seen the pigeons hanging out in them. I have always supposed that they are there waiting to see if any of the diners will leave or scatter part of their lunches. They will even be there after dark, but not roosting for the night, I assume because the area is well-lit and also because there is a big dinner crowd. I've always assumed that the outdoor mall pigeons have adapted and keep later hours because they've realized that there is a good chance of getting a handout from the dinner and movie (leftover popcorn) crowd. Just my assumptions though.....

Linda


----------



## kittypaws

Linda,

I too have seen ferals after dark but only a few and in a busy town centre pecking away at the ground - none of the ones I saw were hunched down or anything ( they weren't sick) - just making the most of what food might be available - this is in the summer though - perhaps they can't sleep when its warm.... 

Tania x


----------



## John_D

TitanicWreck said:


> i Hope so!
> Remember a couple years back singer Cyndi lauper was giving a concert, and during a high note, a pigeon flew by and pooped in her mouth? Well, she said though her mother said it was good luck, it didn't taste that great...


She wasn't singing her song "Sally's Pigeons" at the time, was she? 

Here's a gang hanging out at the north end of London's Trafalgar Square:


John


----------



## mr squeaks

Great pictures, Cindy and Cynthia!! Beautifully done! 

Add John! Somehow missed your pic!


----------



## Garye

That's not a gang - that's a crowd, John. Holy Moly, I've never seen so many pigeons in a tree! They almost look like Christmas tree ornaments, there's so many of them.


----------



## Feather

I have a picture of some of my birds lounging in a tree. They don't roost in there though. Or maybe they would, if I would let them. At sun down I go after the ferils that are left in that tree. Too many cats!

I'm going to try and post this picture. Be Patient you may get doubles.


----------



## TitanicWreck

Feather said:


> I have a picture of some of my birds lounging in a tree. They don't roost in there though. Or maybe they would, if I would let them. At sun down I go after the ferils that are left in that tree. Too many cats!
> 
> I'm going to try and post this picture. Be Patient you may get doubles.





WOW!

Those are some of the lovliest pigeons i've ever seen!


----------

